# Dania Fl 2013 Vintage and antique Motorcycle and Bicycle show



## Wcben (Jan 26, 2013)

This happened today (01.26.2013).. a few really nice bikes, tons of motorcycles and a couple of really cool early motor- cycles..really nice 1908 Indian and a 03 Harley replica.... follow the link to my flickr page with some shots of the bicycles oh...and a celebrity who happened to stop by...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wcben/sets/72157632620097832/#


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 29, 2013)

*Thanks for sharing*

It's always good to see bicycles I haven't seen before -- ride vintage - Frank


----------



## schwinning (Feb 1, 2013)

I live in Miami. Do you know of any other shows coming up in Florida?
Thanks


----------



## Wcben (Feb 1, 2013)

One of the guys on here has been trying to get a monthly event going up in Kissimmee, unfortunately, I don't know of any other shows, kinda too bad something isn't done with bike week or, the Turkey Rod Run..... To me a tie in with either would be very cool, I'd prefer to see something along with the rod run myself, I think it's a relatively similar interest..... Plus from what I understand, Bike week essentially closes down Daytona, don't know. If I would deal with that very well.....


----------



## schwinning (Feb 3, 2013)

Wcben said:


> One of the guys on here has been trying to get a monthly event going up in Kissimmee, unfortunately, I don't know of any other shows, kinda too bad something isn't done with bike week or, the Turkey Rod Run..... To me a tie in with either would be very cool, I'd prefer to see something along with the rod run myself, I think it's a relatively similar interest..... Plus from what I understand, Bike week essentially closes down Daytona, don't know. If I would deal with that very well.....




Thanks for the info. It's been hard finding people into vintage bikes in Miami.


----------

